# مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.



## معرض التخصصي (8 أغسطس 2021)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات  ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد  أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم  سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (9 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء  بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية،  حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (9 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم  فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي  الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة ,  مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (10 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد  أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613,  مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (11 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (14 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات  احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (14 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه  الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (14 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات  والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها ,  مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع  السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (14 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب  بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار  , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (17 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة  الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (19 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها  بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات  وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها  تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات  الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات  سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (19 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار  جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد  السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف  السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء -  القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (21 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر,  سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (21 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض-  تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن  اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد  أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات  سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (21 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي  السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (22 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة  بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي  الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات  الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (23 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام  // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة  الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي  أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (23 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات  والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة ,  الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (24 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر  فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل  ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم  العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (25 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع  مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات  حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط،  حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات  مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (25 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم  وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات  وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي  اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو ,  مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (28 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه  ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي  الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات  الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (28 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة  الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة  الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات  مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي  المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (29 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل  ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات  وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (31 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم  سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (31 أغسطس 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل  وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي  ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (1 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم  أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش  , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (2 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب  يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام  الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض ,  جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (2 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (2 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى  العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث  يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي  الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر  ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (5 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي  الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر  الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (6 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات  الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (11 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور ,  مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي  الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (12 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات  والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم ,  بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض ,  سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **#  المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (13 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر -  هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري تخصص مظلات
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (14 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب  يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء،  حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول,  هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري تخصص مظلات
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (15 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات  الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري تخصص مظلات
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (16 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية  للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك  فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي  أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري تخصص مظلات
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (16 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا  احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل  يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري تخصص مظلات
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (18 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة  كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل  ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري تخصص مظلات
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (21 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل  الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات  هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري تخصص مظلات
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (21 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات  باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم  وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال  خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري تخصص مظلات
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (21 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري تخصص مظلات
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (26 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **#  المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري مؤسسة مظلات وسواترالاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية
تليفاكس \ 0114996351 
ج \ 0500559613
ج \ 0535553929
ج \ 0548682241*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (26 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل  سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال  الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات  بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي  الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## معرض التخصصي (27 سبتمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى  حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي  الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## منى الهنا (28 سبتمبر 2021)

*كيفية المحافظة على العشب الصناعي للمنازل بامان*



كيفية المحافظة على العشب الصناعي للمنازل من ابو الهول 05667163644



يمكن إزالة معظم البقع عن العشب الصناعي شريطة أن يتم ذلك على وجه السرعة
عدم وضع العشب بالقرب من حوض السباحة أو منطقة الشواء أو غيرها من الأماكن التي يمكن أن يتناثر منها بقع صعبة
تخزين المواد الكيميائية القوية والسجائر بعيداً عن العشب
يمكن أن يستمر العشب الاصطناعي للمنزل في دبي من 15 إلى 20 عام، وأفضل طريقة للمحافظة عليه هي وضع روتين منتظم لتنظيفه، والتأكد من خلوه من بقايا الطعام والأشجار والأتربة.



توريد وتركيب عشب طبيعى دبى  و تركيب عشب طبيعى دبى و 
توريد وتركيب عشب صناعى دبى  و تركيب عشب صناعى دبى  و تركيب طابووق دبى


الأدوات اللازمة

بعض الأدوات الأساسية ضرورية لتنظيف عشب صناعي للمنازل دبي بصورة روتينية. أول شيء يجب أن تحصل عليه هو خرطوم ويفضل أن يكون طويل إذا كان العشب الصناعي يغطي مساحة كبيرة من الأرض، ثم منفاخ الأوراق للتخلص من الغبار والأوراق والأتربة التي تغطيه، وأخيراً حاولوا أن تكون أغراض الحديقة مثل الكراسي أو الطاولات من البلاستيك لأن الحديد قد يمزق الألياف.

تلميع سيراميك وبورسلين بدبى 
تلميع سيراميك بدبى 
تلميع بورسلين بدبى 
تركيب سيراميك دبي 
تركيب رخام بدبى
سباك بدبى



انواع العشب الصناعي للمنازل

العشب الصناعي كالطبيعي تتعدد أنواعه وخصائصه فمنه الطري والخفيف وآخر قوي وأكثر متانة، وحسب النوع تختلف طريقة التركيب والصيانة، وعليه سنذكر لكم بعض أنواع العشب الصناعي:

تركيب جيبسون بورد دبى
فلوريسينج بدبى
تركيب ورق جدران دبى
فك وتركيب غرف نوم دبى و شركات صيانة عامة في دبى 


نايلون: العشب الصناعي المصنوع من النايلون هو واحد من افضل انواع العشب الصناعي للمنازل في دبي، فهو يتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية ويحافظ على شكله بالرغم من اللعب القوي من قبل الأطفال.
البولي إيثيلين: العشب الصناعي المثالي لأصحاب المنازل الذين يرغبون في الحصول على مساحة خضراء دون التضحية بالجمال.
مادة البولي بروبيلين: هذا البديل الأرخص للعشب الاصطناعي ذو ملمس ناعم، مع مراعاة عدم تحمله للعب القوي عليه، فهو مناسب ليكون عشب حديقة المنزل الداخلية.

اعمال بلاستر دبى  و اعمال ترميم دبى و اعمال بلاستر وترميم بدبى [/URLعزل أسطح فى الشارقة و تركيب انترلوك في الشارقة و تركيب أرضيات خشبية باركية بالشارقة و كهربائي منازل وفلل الشارقة و كهربائي منازل الشارقة و كهربائي فلل الشارقة
فني كهرباء الشارقة و تركيب ابواب وشبابيك في الشارقة و نجار في الشارقة و تركيب مطابخ في الشارقة






للمزيد من الخدمات للصيانة العامة 


https://tulipflowers.net/ae/​


----------



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (23 أكتوبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (25 أكتوبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز،  حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر -  هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (26 أكتوبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل  أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي  الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (28 أكتوبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل  والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (28 أكتوبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم  فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج  مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة  الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على  ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​




مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات  سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (30 أكتوبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30%مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## تسويق جديد (10 نوفمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
 _مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ *مظلات وسواتر الرياض **

– معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات  الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## تسويق جديد (11 نوفمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد


 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## تسويق جديد (16 نوفمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
 _مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد


 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري )  للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## تسويق جديد (18 نوفمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
 _مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد


 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء  المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات  هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## تسويق جديد (18 نوفمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.


----------



## تسويق جديد (18 نوفمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
 _مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد


 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## مظلات وسواتر التخصصي (23 نوفمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
 _مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد


 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة  الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات  والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي  الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## mahmoudadawy (25 نوفمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

مؤسسة البيوت المثالية 

شركة مكافحة حشرات بالدمام

شركة مكافحة الحشرات بالدمام

شركة تنظيف بالدمام

شركة تنظيف مجالس بالدمام

شركة تنظيف مكيفات بالدمام

شركة تعقيم منازل بالدمام

شركة تعقيم شقق بالدمام

شركة تعقيم وتتطهر بالدمام

شركة طارد حمام بالدمام

شركة تركيب طارد حمام بالدمام

شركة مكافحة حمام بالدمام

شركة تنظيف شقق بالدمام

شركة تنظيف أفران بالدمام

شركة تلميع أفران بالدمام

شركة تنظيف بالخبر


شركة تنظيف مكيفات بالخبر

شركة تعبئة فيريون بالخبر

شركة مكافحة حشرات بالخبر

شركة مكافحة نمل أبيض بالخبر

شركة تعقيم وتتطهر بالخبر

شركة طارد حمام بالخبر

شركة تركيب طارد حمام بالخبر

شركة مكافحة حمام بالخبر

شركة تنظيف شقق بالخبر

شركة تنظيف أفران بالخبر

شركة تلميع أفران بالخبر


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (27 نوفمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد



 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (28 نوفمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
 _مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد


 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي  العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (30 نوفمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ - ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط±*
 alakhttiar1.com
_ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ_ ظ…ظ…ط±ط§طھ _ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ_ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظپظ†ط§ط¯ظ‚ ط¨ط±ط¬ظˆظ„ط§طھ ط®ط´ط¨ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ…ط±ط§طھ 0500559613 _ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ_ ظ…ظ…ط±ط§طھ .... _ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ_ ظˆ _ط³ظˆط§طھط±_ ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ظ†ظ‚ط¯ظ… ط§ظپط¶ظ„ _ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ_ ظˆ _ط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط±_ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± ظƒظ…ط§ ظ†ظˆظپط± ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ…ظٹط¯


 *ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ â€“ ظ…ط¹ط±ط¶ ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ
mthlat-sa.com/
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ â€“ ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ â€“ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶- طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ â€“ ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ â€“ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ â€“ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ â€“ ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶*
*ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶
ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ ظ…ط¹ط±ط¶ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ
www.sawatr.com/
ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ„طھط؛ط·ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط¨ط* ظˆ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط*ظˆط§ط¬ط² ط§ظ„ط§ط±ط¶ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ط§ط®ط´ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظƒظٹط© 0535553929 ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ ط®طµظˆظ… 35 % ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ , ط§ط³ط¹ط§ط± ظ…طظ‡ظ„ط© *ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ„طھط؛ط·ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط¨ط* ظˆ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط*ظˆط§ط¬ط² ط§ظ„ط§ط±ط¶ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ط§ط®ط´ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظƒظٹط© 0535553929 _ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±_ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ ط®طµظˆظ… 35 % ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ , ط§ط³ط¹ط§ط± ظ…طظ‡ظ„ط© ,
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ - _ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±_ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ - ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط¬ط¯ط© - ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ - طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ - ط´ط±ظƒط© ط³ظˆط§طھط± - ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ - ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط±
 *ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ*
ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ sawatr.com , _ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±_ ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ | _ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±_
ط´ط§ظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط²ظٹط¯
*ط®ط¯ظ…ط§طھ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ* 
ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ„ ط§ظ„ط*ط¯ظٹط« ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ | ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط§ظ… // ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ط§ظ„ط®ظ…ظٹط³ // ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ط§ط¨ظ‡ط§ // ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط¬ظٹط²ط§ظ† ظ„ظ„طھظˆط§طµظ„ ط¬ظˆط§ظ„ : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
ظ…ط´ط§ط±ظٹط¹ _ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„_ 0500559613. ظ…ط´ط§ط±ظٹط¹ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ط¨ط£ظپط¶ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط¹ط§ط± طھط´ظٹظٹط¯ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط´ط§ط¦ظٹ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ظ…ظٹط²ط© ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ط±
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_طھط®طµطµظ†ط§ : طھطµظ†ظٹط¹ ظˆطھطµظ…ظٹظ… ظˆطھط´ظٹظٹط¯ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ظˆط§ظ‚ظپ ط*ظƒظˆظ…ظٹظ‡ ظˆط®ط§طµظ‡ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظپظ„ظ„ 
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظ‚طµظˆط± ظˆط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ…ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ„ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ط§طھ ط¨ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپ ط§ط*ط¬ط§ظ…ظ‡ط§ ط¨ط¬ظˆط¯ظ‡ ط¹ط§ظ„ظٹظ‡ 
ظˆطھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط¯ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط*ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ظپظٹ ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ظ…ط§طھ ظ…طھط¹ط¯ط¯ظ‡
ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط´ظپظٹط§طھ ظˆظ…ظˆط§ظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¸ظپظٹظ† ظ„ظ„ظˆط²ط§ط±ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط±ط³ ظˆط§ظ„ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط§طھ ط¨ظ…ظˆط§طµظپط§طھ ط¹ط§ظ„ظٹط© ظˆط§ط³ط¹ط§ط± ظ…ط«ط§ظ„ظٹط©.
ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ…ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط*ط±ط§ط±ط© ظˆط¹ظˆط§ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ظٹظ‡_
_ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ_ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶,ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ
*ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶,*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ , ط³ظˆط§طھط± , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆ ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶,ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„,ط³ظˆط§طھط±ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ,ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±*
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„- ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶-ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ-ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط®ظٹظ„ طھ/0114996351 ط¬/ 0500559613
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶* pvc ظˆ* ط³ظˆط§طھط±* ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ *ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ*
sawater-sa.com
طھظ‚ط¯ظ… _ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±_ ط§ظپط¶ظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ _ظ„ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط±_ . _ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±_ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ 0500559613 , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ , ط®طµظˆظ…ط§طھ ظ…طظ‡ظ„ط© , ط§ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظپظ„ظ„ , ط³ظˆط§طھط±
ظ†ظ‡طھظ… ظپظ‰ ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ط¨طھظˆظپظٹط± ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¨ط§ط*ط¬ط§ظ… طھطھط³ط¹ ظ„ط§ظٹ ط¹ط¯ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ طھظ†ط§ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ظ‚ظپ ظ„ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ ظˆط*ظ…ط§ظٹط© ط²ط¬ط§ط¬ ظˆظ…ظ‚ط§ط¹ط¯ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ط§ط¶ط§ظپط© ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚طµظˆط± ظˆظ„ط§طµط*ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ظˆظ…ظˆط§ظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط§طھ ظˆطھط¸ظ„ظٹظ„ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط·ظ„ط¨ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³ط§طھطط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط·ط¨ط§ط، ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط´ظپظٹط§طھ ظˆظ…ظˆط§ظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ„ط§طھ  ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط©
ط¬/0500559613 ط¬/0535553929
طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ طھط؛ط·ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط®ط²ط§ظ†ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„طھظƒظٹظٹظپط§طھ ط¨ط§ط³ط·ط* ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„-طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط§ط·ظپط§ظ„ ط¨ط§ظ„ط*ط¶ط§ظ†ط§طھ ظˆط±ظˆط¶ ط§ظ„ط§ط·ظپط§ظ„.
طھظˆظپط± ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ط*ظ…ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ظƒط§ظ…ظ„ط© ظ„ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط© ظپظ„ط§ طھط*طھط§ط¬ ظ„ظƒط«ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط؛ط³ظٹظ„ ظˆط§ظ„طھظ†ط¸ظٹظپ ظ„ظ„طھط®ظ„طµ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط؛ط¨ط§ط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط§ط¶ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ طھظˆظپط± ط§ظ„ط®طµظˆطµظٹط© ط¹ظ†ط¯ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ظ‡ط§ ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚طµظˆط± ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط©.
طھطھظپط§ظˆطھ ط§ط³ط¹ط§ط± ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط*ط³ط¨ ط*ط¬ظ… ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط© ط§ظˆ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط·ظ„ظˆط¨ طھط¸ظ„ظٹظ„ظ‡ط§.
ظپظˆط§ط¦ط¯ طھط¸ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ:
1-ط*ظ…ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط²ط¬ط§ط¬ ظ…ظ† ط§ط´ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط³ ظپظ„ط§ ظٹطµط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط²ط¬ط§ط¬ ط¨ط§ظ„ط³ط±ط·ط§ظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط§ط¶ط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط*ظ…ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظƒظˆط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ط¹ط¯ ط®طµظˆطµط§ ط§طط§ ظƒط§ظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظ„ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طھط¹ط±ط¶ ظ„ط§ط´ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¨ط§ط´ط±ط©.
2-طھط¬ظ†ط¨ ط§ظ„ط§ط¶ط±ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط®ط·ظٹط±ط© ط§ظ„طھظ‰ ظ‚ط¯ طھظ†ط¬ظ… ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ط§ط±طھظپط§ط¹ ط¯ط±ط¬ط© ط*ط±ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆطھظˆط± ط¨ظپط¹ظ„ ط*ط±ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط³ ظ…ظ…ط§ ظٹط³ط§ط¹ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط·ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظپطھط±ط§ط¶ظٹ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظˆطھظˆط± .
3-طھط¸ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط© ط¨ط´ظƒظ„ ط¬ظٹط¯ ط®ط§طµط© ظپظ‰ ظپطµظ„ ط§ظ„طµظٹظپ ظٹط¬ط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظƒظٹظٹظپ ظٹط¹ظ…ظ„ ط¨ط´ظƒظ„ ط§ظƒط«ط± ظƒظپط§ط،ط©.
4-طھط¬ظ†ط¨ طھط؛ظٹط± ظ„ظˆظ† ط³ظٹط§ط±طھظƒ ط§ظ„طظ‰ ظٹطظ‡ط¨ ظˆظٹطھط¹ط±ط¶ ظ„ظ„ط¨ظ‡طھط§ظ† ظ†طھظٹط¬ط© ظˆظ‚ظˆظپ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط© ظ…ط¯ط© ط·ظˆظٹظ„ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط³ ط¨ط¯ظˆظ† طھط¸ظ„ظٹظ„.
*ط´ط±ظƒط© ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط´ط§ط±ظٹط¹ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ - ط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط± - ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± - ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ…ظٹط¯ - ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹظˆطھ ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط± - ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆط¯ط¹ط§طھ- *
*ط¬/0500559613 ط¬/0535553929 ط¬/0548682241 طھ/0114996351*
*طھظ‚ط¯ظ… ط§ط±ظ‚ظٹ ظˆط§ط¬ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط±ظˆط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± ظˆط§ظ†ط´ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆط¯ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظƒظ…ط§ ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨طھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ظˆطھطµظ…ظٹظ… ظˆطھظ†ظپظٹط ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط±ظ„ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ط±ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط*ظƒظˆظ…ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط®ط§طµط© ط¨ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚طµظˆط± ظˆظ…ظ† ط§ظˆظ„ظˆظٹطھظ†ط§ :-*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط¨ط* -ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط±ط³ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ  ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط*ط§طھ - ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± ط*ط¯ظٹط¯ - ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط´ط±ط§ط¦ط*- ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظ…ط¬ط¯ظˆظ„ - ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ‚ظ…ط´ظ‡ - ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط¬ط¯ط§ط±ظٹط© - ط´ط¨ظˆظƒ ط²ط±ط§ط¹ظٹظ‡ - ظˆطھط´ظٹظٹط¯ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط®ط´ط¨ظٹظ‡ (ظپظٹظ…ظƒظˆ) ط¨ط¬ظˆط¯ظ‡ ط¹ط§ظ„ظٹظ‡*
*ظˆطھظˆط±ظٹط¯ ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ„ط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط¯ظ†ظٹظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆطھط؛ط·ظٹطھظ‡ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ‚ظ…ط§ط´ pvc ط§ظˆ ط¨ط§ظ„طµط§ط¬ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط±ط¬ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط²ظ„ ط³ط§ظ†ط¯ظˆطھط´ ط¨ط§ظ†ظ„ ظˆظƒط§ظپط© ط§ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± ظˆظٹطھظ… ظˆطµظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظ…ط§ط´ ط¨ظ…ط§ظƒظٹظ†ط© ط®ط§طµط© ظ„ط§ط¬ط±ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ„ط*ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط*ط±ط§ط±ظٹ ( ط§ظ„ظƒط¨ط³ ط§ظ„ط*ط±ط§ط±ظٹ ) ظ„ظ„ظ‚ظ…ط§ط´ pvc ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ط§ظˆظ…ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط*ط±ط§ط±ط© ظˆط¹ظˆط§ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ظٹظ‡ ..*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظ…طھط·ظˆط±ط© ظˆطط§طھ ظ…ظˆط§طµظپط§طھ ط¹ط§ظ„ظٹط©.*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظ…ط¹ظ„ظ‚ط© ط¨ط¯ظˆظ† ط£ط¹ظ…ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظ…ط§ظ… ظ„ط³ظ‡ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھظˆظ‚ظپ ظˆط§ظ„ط*ط±ظƒط©.*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ طط§طھ ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ظˆط±ط§ط¦ط¹ط©, ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط±ظ…ظٹ ظˆظ…ظ†ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‚ظˆط³ط© ظˆط؛ظٹط±ظ‡ط§.*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ„ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط¨ظƒط§ظپط© ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ظ‡ط§ ظˆط£ط*ط¬ط§ظ…ظ‡ط§.*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظ…ط§ط´ ط§ظ„ط¨ظˆظ„ظٹ ط¥ط«ظ„ظٹظ† Polyethylene shade net covers*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظ…ط§ط´ ط¨ظٹ ظپظٹ ط³ظٹ PVC, PVDF covers*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ظ†ظ‚ط¯ظ… ط£ظپط¶ظ„ ط£ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ط®ط¨ط±ط§ط، ظˆظ…طھط®طµطµظˆظ† ظپظٹ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھظˆط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± ط¨ظ…ط³طھظˆظ‰ ط¬ظˆط¯ط© ط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ ظ„ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…طµط§ظ†ط¹ ظˆط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ظˆظƒ ظˆظ…ظˆط§ظ‚ظپ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھط´ظپظٹط§طھ ط¨ط§ط³طھط®ط¯ط§ظ… ط£ظپط¶ظ„ ظˆط£ط*ط¯ط« ط§ظ„طھظ‚ظ†ظٹط§طھ ظˆط£ظپط¶ظ„ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ…ط§طھ ظ†ط*ظ† ظ…طھط®طµطµظˆظ† ظپظٹ ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ†ط´ط§ط، ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط§ط³ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ظٹط©*
*ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ظٹط© طھظˆظپط± ط£ظپط¶ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§طµظپط§طھ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط£ط¬ظ„ طھظ‚ط¯ظٹظ… ط®ط¯ظ…ط© ط£ظپط¶ظ„ طھط*ظˆط² ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط±ط¶ط§ظƒظ…:*
*- ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¹ط§ط²ظ„ط© ظ„ظ„ط*ط±ط§ط±ط© ظ…ظ† ط£ظپط¶ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط²ظ„ط© ظ„ظ„ط*ط±ط§ط±ط© ظ„ط*ظ…ط§ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط*ط±ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط±طھظپط¹ط© ظ„ظ„ط´ظ…ط³*
*- ط´ظƒظ„ ط¬طط§ط¨ ظˆظ…ظ…ظٹط² ظٹطھظ†ط§ط³ط¨ ظ…ط¹ ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ†*
*- ط§ظ„ظ‡ظٹظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ط*ط¯ظٹط¯ظٹ ظ…ط·ظ„ظٹ ط¨ظ…ظˆط§ط¯ ط¹ط§ط²ظ„ط© ظ„ط*ظ…ط§ظٹطھظ‡ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„طµط¯ط£ ظˆط§ظ„طھط£ظƒظ„*
*- ط¹ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¨ط·ط±ظ‚ ظپظ†ظٹط© ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹط¹ط§ط¨ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط¹ط¯ط¯ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ*
*ظ†ظ‚ط¯ظ… ظپظٹ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط´ط±ظƒط© ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ط£ظپط¶ظ„ ط£ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ظ…طµظ†ط¹ط© ظ…ظ† ط£ط¬ظˆط¯ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ…ط§طھ ظ„ظ„طھظ†ط§ط³ط¨ ظ…ط¹ ط¬ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ظ„ظƒط© ظˆط¯ط±ط¬ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط*ط±ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط¯ظٹط¯ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط*ط§ظپط¸ط© ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط®ظ„ط§ظ„ ظپطھط±ط© طھظˆط§ط¬ط¯ظ‡ط§* 
*ظ†طھط´ط±ظپ ط¨ظˆط¬ظˆط¯ ط§ظپط¶ظ„ ظƒط§ط¯ط± ظپظ†ظٹ ظˆظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ظˆظ† ظˆظ…ط´ط±ظپظˆطھ ظ…طھط®طµطµظˆظ† ظپظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ط§طھ ظˆطھظ†ظپظٹط ظ…ط´ط§ط±ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط*ط¯ط§ط¯ط©.
ظٹطھظˆظپط± ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ط§ ظ…ط¬ط§ظ„ طھظ†ظپظٹط ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨:
ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط*ط¯ظٹط¯-ط§ظپط¶ظ„ ط§ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ„ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ-ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط±ط³-ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹطھ-ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط¯ ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط´ط§ط¦ظٹ-ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط³ط§ط¬ط¯-ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط®ط´ط¨ظٹط©-ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط´ظٹظ†ظƒظˆ-ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط´ظٹظ†ظƒظˆ-ظ‚ط±ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¹ط¯ظ†ظٹ-ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ‚ظ…ط§ط´-ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…طھط*ط±ظƒط©-ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¨ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظƒ-ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ‡ط±ظ…ظٹط©.*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ 0114996351 ط§ط³ط¹ط§ط± ظ…ط®ظپط¶ظ‡ 80 ط±ظٹط§ظ„ ظ„ظ„ظ…طھط± ط¶ظ…ط§ظ† 10 ط³ظ†ظˆط§طھ ط³ظˆط§طھط±ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„-*

ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„-طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚-ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظپظ„ظ„ ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹط© ظˆظپظ†ط§ط¯ظ‚-طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„-ط£ط¬ط¯ط¯ ط§ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظپظ†ط§ط¯ظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ط±ظƒط§طھ ظ…طھظˆظپط±ط© ظ„ط¯ظٹ ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ط¨ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ط¬ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط© ظ…ظ…ظٹط²ط©.ظ†ظˆظپط± ظپظ‰ ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶-ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆط¨ظٹظˆطھ ظˆ ظ…ظ†ط´ط£طھ طھط¬ط§ط±ظٹط© ظˆط³ظƒظ†ظٹط© .طھظ…ظ†ط* ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط´ظƒظ„ ط¬ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ† ظƒظ…ط§ ط§ظ†ظ‡ط§ طھط³ط§ط¹ط¯ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ظ„ط، ظپط±ط§ط؛ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„.
ط¬/0500559613 
ط¬/0535553929
​


​ ظ†ط¹طھظ…ط¯  ط£ط*ط¯ط« ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط®ط´ط¨ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط*ظٹط« ظٹط¹طھط¨ط± ط§ظ„ط®ط´ط¨ ط¨ظ†ظˆط¹ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ„ط¬ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ط§طµط± ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© ظپظ‰ طھطµظ†ظٹط¹ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظپط§ظ„ط®ط´ط¨ ظٹط¬ط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ ظٹط¸ظ‡ط± ظپظ‰ ط*ط¬ظ… ط£ظƒط¨ط±.

ظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ط¨ط؛ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظƒ ط¹ط²ظٹط²ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظٹظ„ ط§ظ‡ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹ ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظƒ ط§ظˆ ظپظ„طھظƒ ظپظ‡ظˆ ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡طھظƒ ط§ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¶ظٹظˆظپ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¬ط²ط، ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظ‰ ظ…ظ† طھطµظ…ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ ظ„طط§ ط§ط*ط±طµ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط¬ظ…ظٹظ„ظ‡ ط¨ظ…ط¸ظ„ط© ط±ط§ظ‚ظٹط© ط¬ظ…ظٹظ„ط© طھط²ظٹظ†ظ‡ ظˆطھظ…ظ†ط¹ ط¯ط®ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط³ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ ظپظ‰ ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ.
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ط´ط¨ظٹط© ظپظ‰ ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„:
ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ط´ط¨ظٹط© ط¨ط*ظٹط« طھط´ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ…ط± ط¬ظ…ظٹظ„ ظ„ظ„ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظٹط©.
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¨ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظƒ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„:
ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¨ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظƒ ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ طھط³ظ…ط* ط¨ظ…ط±ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¶ظˆط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط±ظٹ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„.
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ط´ط±ط¹ط© ط¨ظٹ ظپظٹ ط³ظٹ:
ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط´ط±ط§ط¹ظٹط© ظ‚ظ…ط§ط´ظٹط© ط§ظ†ظٹظ‚ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ† طھطھظ†ط§ط³ط¨ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ† ط¯ظ‡ط§ظ†ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„.
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ„ظƒط³ط§ظ†:
ظ†ظˆظپط± ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظƒط³ط§ظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ† ظˆطھط؛ط·ظٹط§طھ ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپط© ط´ظپط§ظپط© ظˆ ظ‚ط§طھظ…ط© ط*ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„ط·ظ„ط¨.
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط«ط¨طھط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط*ط§ط¦ط·:
ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھط© ظ„ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„.
ظ…ظˆط§طµظپط§طھ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„:
1-ط*ط¬ط¨ ط£ط´ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط³ ط§ظ„ط*ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„طµظٹظپ.
2-ط¥ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط²ظٹظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط²ظ‡ظˆط± ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ط¨ط§طھط§طھ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¶ط§ط،ط§طھ.
3-ط¹ط²ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£طھط±ط¨ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ط¨ط§ط± ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ ط§ظˆ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ط©.
4-ط³ظ‡ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھظ†ط¸ظٹظپ ظˆط§ظ„طھظ„ظ…ظٹط¹ ظˆط¹ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„طھط¹ط±ط¶ ظ„ظ„طھط£ظƒظ„.
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„
ظٹطھظ… طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ„ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظپظ‰ ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ظپظ‰ ظˆظ‚طھ ظ‚ظٹط§ط³ظٹ ظˆ ط¨ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ طھطھظ†ط§ط³ط¨ ظ…ط¹ ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„.
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚
ظ…طھط®طµطµظˆظ† ظپظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¬ظ„ط³ط§طھ ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚ ظ…ظ† ط£ط¬ظˆط¯ ظ†ظˆط¹ظٹط§طھ ط®ط§ظ…ط§طھ ظ‚ظ…ط§ط´ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹ ظپظٹ ط³ظٹ ط§ظ„ظƒظˆط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط²ظ„ ظ„ظ„ط*ط±ط§ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¶ط§ط¯ ظ„ظ„طھظ…ط²ظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ظ‡طھط±ط§ط،.
ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ط¶ط§ظپط© ظ„طھظˆظپظٹط± ظ†ظˆط¹ظٹط§طھ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ط´ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظƒظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ط*ط¯ظٹط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ط®ط´ط§ط¨ظٹ ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظٹظ„ ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظ„ظˆط³ ط¨ط§ظ„ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚.
ظ†ظˆظپط± ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط±ظ…ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ط§ط¦ط±ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط±ظˆط·ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط³ظٹط© ظپظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ط§ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھط±ط¶ظٹ ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ط£طظˆط§ظ‚.
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„















ظ†ط¹طھظ…ط¯ ط£ط*ط¯ط« ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط®ط´ط¨ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط*ظٹط« ظٹط¹طھط¨ط± ط§ظ„ط®ط´ط¨ ط¨ظ†ظˆط¹ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ظ„ط¬ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ط§طµط± ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© ظپظ‰ طھطµظ†ظٹط¹ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظپط§ظ„ط®ط´ط¨ ظٹط¬ط¹ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ ظٹط¸ظ‡ط± ظپظ‰ ط*ط¬ظ… ط£ظƒط¨ط±.​



ظ„ط§ ظٹظ†ط¨ط؛ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹظƒ ط¹ط²ظٹط²ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظٹظ„ ط§ظ‡ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹ ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظƒ ط§ظˆ ظپظ„طھظƒ ظپظ‡ظˆ ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡طھظƒ ط§ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¶ظٹظˆظپ 
ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¬ط²ط، ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظ‰ ظ…ظ† طھطµظ…ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ ظ„طط§ ط§ط*ط±طµ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ طھط¬ظ…ظٹظ„ظ‡ ط¨ظ…ط¸ظ„ط© ط±ط§ظ‚ظٹط© ط¬ظ…ظٹظ„ط© طھط²ظٹظ†ظ‡ ظˆطھظ…ظ†ط¹ ط¯ط®ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط³ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ ظپظ‰ ظ†ظپط³ ط§ظ„ظˆظ‚طھ.​



ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ط´ط¨ظٹط© ظپظ‰ ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„:
ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ط´ط¨ظٹط© ط¨ط*ظٹط« طھط´ظƒظ„ ظ…ظ…ط± ط¬ظ…ظٹظ„ ظ„ظ„ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظٹط©.​



ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¨ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظƒ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„:
ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¨ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظƒ ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ طھط³ظ…ط* ط¨ظ…ط±ظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¶ظˆط، ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط§ط±ظٹ ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„.





ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ط´ط±ط¹ط© ط¨ظٹ ظپظٹ ط³ظٹ:
ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط´ط±ط§ط¹ظٹط© ظ‚ظ…ط§ط´ظٹط© ط§ظ†ظٹظ‚ط© ط¨ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ† طھطھظ†ط§ط³ط¨ ظ…ط¹ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ† ط¯ظ‡ط§ظ†ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„.​



ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ„ظƒط³ط§ظ†:
ظ†ظˆظپط± ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظƒط³ط§ظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ظˆط§ظ† ظˆطھط؛ط·ظٹط§طھ ظ…ط®طھظ„ظپط© ط´ظپط§ظپط© ظˆ ظ‚ط§طھظ…ط© ط*ط³ط¨ ط§ظ„ط·ظ„ط¨.
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط«ط¨طھط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„ط*ط§ط¦ط·:
ظ†ظ‚ظˆظ… ط¨طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ط¨طھط© ظ„ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„.​





ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆظ‚طµظˆط± _*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶*_​



ظ…ظˆط§طµظپط§طھ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„:
1-ط*ط¬ط¨ ط£ط´ط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط³ ط§ظ„ط*ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظپظ‰ ط§ظ„طµظٹظپ.
2-ط¥ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„طھط²ظٹظٹظ† ط¨ط§ظ„ط²ظ‡ظˆط± ظˆط§ظ„ظ†ط¨ط§طھط§طھ ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¥ط¶ط§ط،ط§طھ.
3-ط¹ط²ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£طھط±ط¨ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ط¨ط§ط± ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ ط§ظˆ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ط©.
4-ط³ظ‡ظˆظ„ط© ط§ظ„طھظ†ط¸ظٹظپ ظˆط§ظ„طھظ„ظ…ظٹط¹ ظˆط¹ط¯ظ… ط§ظ„طھط¹ط±ط¶ ظ„ظ„طھط£ظƒظ„.
ظٹطھظ… طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظ„ظ„ظپظ„ظ„ ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ ظپظ‰ ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط£ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ظپظ‰ ظˆظ‚طھ ظ‚ظٹط§ط³ظٹ ظˆ ط¨ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ طھطھظ†ط§ط³ط¨ ظ…ط¹ ظˆط§ط¬ظ‡ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ظˆط§ظ„ظپظ„ظ„.​











ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚





ظ…طھط®طµطµظˆظ† ظپظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¬ظ„ط³ط§طھ ط®ط§ط±ط¬ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚ ظ…ظ† ط£ط¬ظˆط¯ ظ†ظˆط¹ظٹط§طھ ط®ط§ظ…ط§طھ ظ‚ظ…ط§ط´ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹ ظپظٹ ط³ظٹ ط§ظ„ظƒظˆط±ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط²ظ„ ظ„ظ„ط*ط±ط§ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¶ط§ط¯ ظ„ظ„طھظ…ط²ظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ظ‡طھط±ط§ط،.
ط¨ط§ظ„ط¥ط¶ط§ظپط© ظ„طھظˆظپظٹط± ظ†ظˆط¹ظٹط§طھ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ط´ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظƒظٹ ظˆط§ظ„ط*ط¯ظٹط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ط®ط´ط§ط¨ظٹ ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظٹظ„ ط£ظ…ط§ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط¬ظ„ظˆط³ ط¨ط§ظ„ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚.
ظ†ظˆظپط± ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚ ط¨ط§ظ„ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط±ظ…ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط¯ط§ط¦ط±ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط®ط±ظˆط·ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ظˆط³ظٹط© ظپظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ط§ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظ‰ طھط±ط¶ظٹ ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ط£طظˆط§ظ‚.​​​*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ ط§ط³ظ… ظ…ظ…ظٹط² ظپظٹ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط¯ط§ط± ط³ظ†ظˆط§طھ ط·ظˆظٹظ„ط© طŒ ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± طŒ ظ‚ط±ظ…ظٹط¯ طŒ ط®ظٹط§ظ… طŒ ط¨ظٹظˆطھ ط´ط¹ط± طŒ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶, طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±* ظ„ظ…طھط§ط¨ط¹ط© ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ط§ط¶ط؛ط· ظ‡ظ†ط§
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ *
www.alaktiar.com
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط¬ط¯ط© , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¦ظپ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ظƒط© , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط®ط±ط¬ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط§ظ… , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†ط© , ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط¬ط¯ط©
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظٹظ†ط¨ط¹ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¦ظپ , ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظ…ظƒط© , ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط*ط³ط§ط، , ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط§ظ…
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ظ…ظٹط³ , ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ط¨ظ‡ط§ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¬ط§ط²ط§ظ† , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ†ط¬ط±ط§ظ† , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظˆط³ط·ظ‰ , ط§ظ„ط¯ظ„ظ… , ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظٹظ„ , ط§ظ„ظ…ط²ط§ط*ظ…ظٹط© , ط§ظ„ظ‚طµظٹظ… , ط¨ط±ظٹط¯ط© , ط§ظ„ط®ط±ط¬ , ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ظپظ„ظ„ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظپظ„ظ„ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط*ط¯ط§ط¦ظ‚ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط³ط§ط¨ط* , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…طھط*ط±ظƒط© , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ط*ظˆط§ط´ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط®ظ„ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ‚طµظˆط± , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظٹط§طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط²طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط¹ط¨ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط±ظˆط¯طŒ ط*ظٹ طµظ„ط§ط* ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط*ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظپظ‡ط¯طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط³ظ„ط§طھطŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط²ظ‡ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط؛ط±ط²ط§طھطŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظˆط¬طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظٹظپطŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„طھط¹ط§ظˆظ†طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¥ط²ط¯ظ‡ط§ط± , ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ط¨ظٹط¹طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¯ظ‰طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„طµط*ط§ظپط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط±ط¬ط³طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط±ط¶طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ظپظ„طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ‚ظٹظ‚طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط§ط¯ظٹطŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط؛ط¯ظٹط±طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظٹط§ط³ظ…ظٹظ†طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظپظ„ط§ط*طŒ ط*ظٹ ط¨ظ†ط¨ط§ظ†طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ظٹط±ظˆط§ظ†طŒ ط*ظٹ ط*ط·ظٹظ†طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظ‚ط§ , ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹طط±طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ط*ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ  ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¦ط¯طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط®ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹطŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط®ظٹظ„طŒ ط*ظٹ ط£ظ… ط§ظ„ط*ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹطŒ ط*ظٹ ط£ظ… ط§ظ„ط*ظ…ط§ظ… , ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظˆط¨ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ‰طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط³ظٹط·ط§ط،طŒ ط*ظٹ ظ…ط¹ظƒط§ظ„طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظپظٹطµظ„ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ظ…ظ†ظپظˆط*ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طµظˆط±ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ…ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط³ظ„ط§ظ…طŒ ط*ظٹ ط¬ط¨ط±ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط¹طھظٹظ‚ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط؛ط¨ظٹط±ط§ط،طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ط·ظٹط*ط§طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹط±ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„طµط§ظ„ط*ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظˆط¯طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظ‚ط¨طŒ ط*ظٹ ظ…ظ†ظپظˆط*ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط© , ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¶ط§ط،طŒ ط*ظٹ ط·ظٹط¨ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طµظˆط±ظٹط© , ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ظپظٹط¹ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط¯ط§طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط§طµط±ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ طµظٹط§ط*طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط´ط§ظ…طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ظˆطط¬ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹طط±طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤طھظ…ط±ط§طھطŒ طŒ ط*ظٹ ط£ظ… ط³ظ„ظٹظ…طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ظٹط³ظٹطŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط±ط§ط¯ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظپط§ط®ط±ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹط´ط© , ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط*ط§ط¦ط±طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط؛ظ†ط§ظ…ظٹط© , ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹطŒ ط§ظ„ظ†ط³ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹطŒ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ظ†طŒ ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط§ط¨ظٹطŒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط±طŒ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…طŒ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ظٹظ…طŒ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¯ظˆط© , ط®ط´ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ†طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظپط§ط¹طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط®طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ظٹطŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ظˆط±طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظƒط§ظ†طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ظٹط±ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ط§ط¯ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظپظٹط*ط§ط،طŒ ط*ظٹ ظ‡ظٹطھطŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¨ط±ظٹظ‡طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط´ط§ط¹ظ„ , ط*ظٹ ط¬ط±ظٹط±طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ط¨ظˆط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط²ظ‡ط±ط§ط،طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„طµظپط§طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¶ط¨ط§ط·طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ط²طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظˆط²ط§ط±ط§طھطŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظپط§ط±ظˆظ‚طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ…ظ„طŒ ط*ظٹ ط«ظ„ظٹظ…طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط¨ط¹طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظپظˆط·ط© , ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط¶ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ظ…ط§ظ„طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆظ†ط³ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ظ‚ط±ط·ط¨ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ط§ط¯ط±ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط§ط¯ط³ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظٹط±ظ…ظˆظƒطŒ ط*ظٹ ط؛ط±ظ†ط§ط·ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط£ط´ط¨ظٹظ„ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط*ظ…ط±ط§ط،طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظٹط²ظ„ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط®ظ„ظٹط¬طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظپظٹطµظ„طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ط³طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‡ط¶ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¯ظ„ط³ , ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ط¯ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط¹ط±ظ‚ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط¸ظ‡ط±ط© ظ„ط¨ظ†طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط®ط²ط§ظ…ظ‰طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظپط§ط±ط§طھ ,ظ‡ط¬ط±ط© ظˆط§ط¯ظٹ ظ„ط¨ظ†طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظٹط¬ط§ط،طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ظٹظ‡ظ…ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظٹط¬ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظˆط³ط·ظ‰طŒ ط*ظٹ ط´ط¨ط±ط§طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظˆظٹط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹطŒ ط*ظٹ ط¸ظ‡ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط¨ط¯ظٹط¹ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط³ظ„ط·ط§ظ†ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط²ظ‡ط±ط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظˆظٹط¯ظٹ , ط*ظٹ ط£ط*ط¯طŒ ط*ظٹ ط¹ظƒط§ط¸طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط´ظپط§ط،طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ظˆط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط¨ط¯ط±طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…طµط§ظ†ط¹طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†طµظˆط±ظٹط©طŒ ط*ظٹ ط¹ط±ظٹط¶ , ط¬ط±ط© ظˆط§ط¯ظٹ ظ„ط¨ظ†طŒ ط*ظٹ ط¸ظ‡ط±ط© ظ†ظ…ط§ط± ط*ظٹ ط¯ظٹط±ط§ط¨طŒ ط*ظٹ ظ†ظ…ط§ط±طŒ ط*ظٹ ط§ظ„ط*ط²ظ…, , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط´ظٹظ†ظƒظˆ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظپظ„ظ„ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط¨ط§ظپط¶ظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ط³ط¹ط§ط± , ظ†طھظˆط§ط¬ط¯ ظپظٹ ط§ظ†ط*ط§ط، ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ظ„ظƒط© , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ط¨ظٹظˆطھ ط´ط¹ط± , ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ ظ„ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط±*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ | ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶*
*ط§ظ„ط¥ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„- ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ,ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ,ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ , ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ ,ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ,ط³ظˆط§طھط±,ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶, ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ, ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ -ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط±, ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظˆط§طھط± - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„-ظ…ط¹ط±ط¶ظ†ط§ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶-ط´ط§ط±ط¹ ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ, ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ - ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ - ط§ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط±, ط³ظˆط§طھط± - ط³ظˆط§طھط±, ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± ظ‚ط±ظ…ظٹط¯, ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ‚ط±ط§ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط±ط¨ط§ظ„طµظˆط±ط´ط§ظ‡ط¯ظˆ ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ط¶ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„, ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظ…ط¶ظ„ط§طھ ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط±, ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± - ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ - ط§ظ†ظˆط§ط¹ ط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط±, ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± ظ…ط´ط§ط±ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„, ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط± ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط§ظ…-ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ…ط¯ط§ط±ط³0500559613ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظ‚ظ…ط§ط´ ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ظ†ظٹ(alakhttiar1), ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± - ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ - ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ - ط³ظˆط§طھط± - ظ‡ظ†ط§ظ‡ط± - ط¨ظٹظˆطھ ط´ط¹ط± - ظ‚ط±ظ…ظٹط¯, ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±(ط§ظ„ط¸ظ„ ط§ظ„ط*ط¯ظٹط«(-ظپط±ط¹ ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ طھ/0114996351 ط¬/0500559613, ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ,ط³ظˆط§طھط±,ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط±,ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±,ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶,ط¬ط¯ط©,ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط§ظ…,طھط¨ظˆظƒ, ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†ط©,ط¹ط³ظٹط±,ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ ,..
_ط´ط±ظƒط©_ ط§ظ„ط¥ط®طھظٹط§ط± ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„-_ط´ط±ظƒط© ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ_,ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ,_ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ_,ط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ,_ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ_ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ,ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط±,ظ‚ط±ظٹظ…ط¯,_ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ_ ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ, _ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ_ ظ…ط¯ط§ط±ط³...
*ط§ظ„ط§ط®طھظٹط§ط±ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ ط§ظ„طھط¸ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط*ط¯ظٹط« ظ„طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط§ط±ط§طھ ظˆط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط± ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ - ط¬ط¯ط© - ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط§ظ… - ط®ظ…ظٹط³ ظ…ط´ظٹط· - ط§ط¨ظ‡ط§ - ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظˆط±ط© ط¬ظˆط§ظ„/0500559613 طھظ„ظٹظپط§ظƒط³/0114996351 ط¬/0535553929*
*ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ | ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط±*
sawater-sa.com
_ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ_ ظˆط³ظˆط§طھط± ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶
*ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ط¶ظ†ط§ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹طھظ…ط¯ط©* 
*ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹ: ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶ - ط´ط§ط±ط¹ *ط§ظ„طھط®طµطµظٹ
*ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط±ط¶ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط®ط±ظ‰*
*ط¬ط¯ط© - ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط§ظ… - ط§ظ„ط§ط*ط³ط§ط، - ط®ظ…ظٹط³ ظ…ط´ظٹط·*
*ظ„ط¯ظٹظ†ط§ ظ…ظ†ط¯ظˆط¨ظٹظ†ط§ ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„طھط§ظ„ظٹط©:*
*# ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„ظˆط³ط·ظ‰: ط§ظ„ط®ط±ط¬ - ط§ظ„ظ‚طµظٹظ… - ط*ط§ط¦ظ„ **# ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط؛ط±ط¨ظٹط© : ط¬ط¯ط© - ظ…ظƒط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط±ظ…ط© - ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظٹظ†ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ظˆط±ط© - ط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¦ظپ - ظٹظ†ط¨# ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظ‚ظٹط©: ط§ظ„ط¯ظ…ط§ظ… - ط§ظ„ط®ط¨ط± - ط§ظ„ط£ط*ط³ط§ط، - ط§ظ„ظ‚ط·ظٹظپ - - ط§ظ„ط®ظپط¬ظٹ - ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ظٹظ„ - ط*ظپط± ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط·ظ†**# ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط´ظ…ط§ظ„ظٹط©: طھط¨ظˆظƒ - ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظپ - ط¹ط±ط¹ط± .**# ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¬ظ†ظˆط¨ظٹط©: ط¹ط³ظٹط± - ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط*ط© - ظ†ط¬ط±ط§ظ† - ط¬ط§ط²ط§ظ† **#ظ…ظ†ط§ط·ظ‚ ط§ط®ط±ظ‰: ظ†ظ†ظپط ط§ظ„ط§ط¹ظ…ط§ظ„ ظپظٹ ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ظ† ط§ظ„ط§ط®ط±ظ‰ ط´ط±ط· ط§ظ† طھطھط¬ط§ظˆط² ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط*ظ‡ 100 ظ…طھط± ظ…ط±ط¨ط¹**ظˆط¹ط¯ط© ظ…ط¯ظ† ط§ط®ط±ظ‰ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…ظ„ظƒط©*
*ظ†ظ†ظپط ظ…ط´ط¢ط±ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¸ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط³ظˆط§طھط± ظˆط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط§ط¬ط±ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط³طھظˆط¯ط¹ط§طھ*
*ط¨ط¬ظ…ظٹظ€ط¹ ظ…ظ†ط¢ط·ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ظٹظ‡*​  ظ„ظ„ط¥طھطµط§ظ„ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط¥ط³طھظپط³ط§ط±ط§طھ
ط¬/0500559613 ط¬/0535553929 ط¬/0548682241 طھ/0114996351
* ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© طھط³ط¬ظٹظ„ ظ…ط¹طھظ…ط¯ط© ظ…ظ† ظˆط²ط§ط±ط© ط§ظ„طھط¬ط§ط±ط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ط³طھط«ظ…ط§ط±*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (2 ديسمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد


 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل  والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي  الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة  البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (3 ديسمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد


 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب  المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض ,  مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (6 ديسمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد


 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد  أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (14 ديسمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد


 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى  حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب  بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على  مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس،  حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (15 ديسمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*تعرف على مظلات الاختيار الاول 0500559613 - مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول مظلات وسواتر ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي *


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (22 ديسمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد


 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة  الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
​


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​​​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي  النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## رباب سعد (23 ديسمبر 2021)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

مظلات الرياض
مظلات سيارات رخيصة في الرياض
مظلات الشد الانشائي
تركيب مظلات لكسان بالرياض
حدد مظلات وسواتر وبرجولات بالرياض
مظلات باسعار رخيصة بالرياض
مظلات مداخل الفلل والقصور بالرياض
افضل شركة تركيب مظلات بالرياض
تركيب مظلات سيارات بالرياض
مظلات سيارات بالرياض
مظلات وسواتر الرياض
تركيب سواتر بلاستيكية بافضل الاسعار
تركيب سواتر خشب بلاستيك
تركيب سواتر بالرياض
تصميمات بيوت شعر وخيام ملكية
هناجر ومستودعات بالرياض
اسعار تركيب وتوريد هناجر ومستودعات
تركيب برجولات خشبية بالرياض
تركيب برجولات الرياض
تركيب برجولات خشبية بالرياض
توفير الشبوك بجميع انواعها
بناء بيوت شعر بالرياض فاخرة
سعر تركيب القرميد بالرياض
بناء هناجر ومستودعات الرياض
بيوت شعر
اسعار تركيب القرميد بالرياض
مظلات
سواتر
بيوت الشعر
شبوك
هناجر ومستودعات
مداخل الفلل والقصور
تصاميم حدائق منزلية بالرياض
برجولات خشبية


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (1 يناير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد*


*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
[/FONT]


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​[/FONT][/FONT]*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران  , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة ,  خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (5 يناير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد*


*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
[/FONT]


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​[/FONT][/FONT]*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة ,  الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات  سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (6 يناير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد*


*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
[/FONT]


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​[/FONT][/FONT]*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (7 يناير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد*


*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة  كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 
*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*

مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929
[/FONT]


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.​



لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.​



مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​





مظلات مداخل فلل وقصور _*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​



مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​[/FONT][/FONT]*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي  النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*
*الإختيار الأول- شركة مظلات,سواتر ومظلات,مظلات سيارات ...*
www.alakhttiar.com
مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (12 يناير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد*


*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/
*




*سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,





مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من  خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 





_*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.




مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​ 




مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​











مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار  سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*




مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (18 يناير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30% تركيب اعمال مظلات سواتر هناجر مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان مداخل فلل - مظلات مدارس - مظلات مسابح مظلة سيارة مظلات اسواق من مظلات السيارات , مظلات المواقف , مظلات المسابح , المظلات للاسواق مظلات مسابح مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30% تركيب اعمال مظلات سواتر 
*

*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/*




*سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,





مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 





_*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من  العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.








مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​ 




مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​












مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج،  حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس ,  حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*




مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (19 يناير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول : سواتر حديد سواترومظلات التخصصي لمسة ديكور رائعة مظلات فلل باشكال وانواع مُبتكره 0114996351


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (21 يناير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30% تركيب اعمال مظلات سواتر هناجر مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان مداخل فلل - مظلات مدارس - مظلات مسابح مظلة سيارة مظلات اسواق من مظلات السيارات , مظلات المواقف , مظلات المسابح , المظلات للاسواق مظلات مسابح مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30% تركيب اعمال مظلات سواتر 
*

*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/*




*سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,





مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 





_*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا  ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.








مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​ 




مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​












مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*




مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش  الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (23 يناير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

مظلات السيارات 2022 - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي: 0500559613 - تعرف على مظلات السيارات والسواتر انواعها مجموعة الاختيارالاول للمظلات


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (24 يناير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30% تركيب اعمال مظلات سواتر هناجر مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان مداخل فلل - مظلات مدارس - مظلات مسابح مظلة سيارة مظلات اسواق من مظلات السيارات , مظلات المواقف , مظلات المسابح , المظلات للاسواق مظلات مسابح مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30% تركيب اعمال مظلات سواتر 
*

*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/*





*سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,





مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 





_*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.








مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​ 




مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​












مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل ,  المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*




مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (31 يناير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30% تركيب اعمال مظلات سواتر هناجر مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان مداخل فلل - مظلات مدارس - مظلات مسابح مظلة سيارة مظلات اسواق من مظلات السيارات , مظلات المواقف , مظلات المسابح , المظلات للاسواق مظلات مسابح مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30% تركيب اعمال مظلات سواتر 
*

*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/*




*سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,





مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 





_*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.








مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​ 




مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​












مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة، حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*




مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر  الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (2 فبراير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد








*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص*​*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
  *مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351 *





*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
    *ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
   *تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
    *مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجود عاليه*
   *وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*



*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
   *مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.**مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.**مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
  *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي*​*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*



*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,**مظلات ,مظلات الرياض,سواتر الرياض ,مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي*​
  *

​*
 *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات​**مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر​**مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*​سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_​



*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* ​شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*​ * مشاريع مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر​**مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض*​*مظلات الرياض التخصصي مظلات وسواتر الرياض0114996351 خامات اوربية وكورية باقل*​*الأسعار
*




*مظلات الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر الرياض مظلات-الاختيار-الاول
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الأول تقدم شركة الاختيار الأول شركة المظلات والسواتر رقم واحد في السعودية أفضل أنواع السواتر والمظلات وتغطية المسابح*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي​*سواتر و مظلات الرياض-**مظلات ,مظلات الرياض,سواتر الرياض ,مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي,*​ * مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر​**مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613​**مظلات وسواتر التخصصي: 0500559613 تعرف على مظلات السيارات والسواتر انواعها واسعارها * * مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض pvc و سواتر الرياض مظلات سيارات​**مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي *​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول 0500559613 - تركيب مشاريع هناجر- مظلات السيارات -السواتر*​*

تقدم مظلات وسواتر افضل الاعمال للمظلات والسواتر . مظلات وسواتر الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر​**مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | 0500559613 | مظلات وسواتر | مظلات سيارات| مظلات التخصصي*​*مظلات الاختيار الاول الرياض âœ…تركيب مظلة سيارات بيوم واحد وعمل سواتر الاسوار باشكال رائعه.*
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض - معرض مظلات التخصصي - مظلات** تركيب مظلات سيارات الرياض - مظلات وسواتر. مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي افضل خامات المظلات مظلات المشاريع سيارات تركيب اعمال المظلات*
 مظلات وسواتر · ‏مظلات · ‏مظلات الرياض · ‏تركيب مظلات الرياض
 *مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*

  alakhttiar1.com
*مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيار :0548682241 لتركيب المشاريع ب (ابها-الخميس-نجران-جازان)*
   *شهادة تسجيل معتمد**ة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*
  * المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي*
  * الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي*
  * للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية*
  * تليفاكس \ 0114996351*
  





*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات خشبية*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (7 فبراير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30% تركيب اعمال مظلات سواتر هناجر مظلات الاختيار الاول - مظلات الرياض افضل اعمال شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول للمظلات تركيب مظلات للمنازل والمسابح - مظلات pvc - مظلات حدائق - مظلات لكسان مداخل فلل - مظلات مدارس - مظلات مسابح مظلة سيارة مظلات اسواق من مظلات السيارات , مظلات المواقف , مظلات المسابح , المظلات للاسواق مظلات مسابح مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الرياض افضل اسعار خصم 30% تركيب اعمال مظلات سواتر 
*

*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي
mthlat-sa.com/
مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض
سواتر و مظلات الرياض معرض مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
www.sawatr.com/*




*سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 مظلات وسواتر الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية 0535553929 _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض خصوم 35 % مظلات سيارات , مظلات , اسعار مذهلة ,





مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر
 *مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*
سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_
شاهد المزيد
*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* 
شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
alakhttiar1.com
*[FONT=&quot]الاختيارالدمام // مظلات الاختيارالخميس // مظلات الاختيارابها // مظلات الاختيار جيزان للتواصل جوال : [FONT=&quot]0500559613** [FONT=&quot]- 0114996351* 
مشاريع _مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول_ 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_تخصصنا : تصنيع وتصميم وتشييد مظلات سيارات - مظلات مواقف حكوميه وخاصه - مظلات سيارات فلل 
مظلات سيارات قصور وجميع الاستخدامات من المظلات للسيارات والمركبات بمختلف احجامها بجوده عاليه 
وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه من المظلات الحديدة في استخدمات متعدده
منها مظلات المستشفيات ومواقف الموظفين للوزارات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات بمواصفات عالية واسعار مثالية.
جميع انواع الاعمال بالصناعات المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه_
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر*
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*
sawater-sa.com
تقدم _مظلات وسواتر_ افضل الاعمال _للمظلات والسواتر_ . _مظلات وسواتر_ الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




نهتم فى مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بتوفير مظلات باحجام تتسع لاي عدد من المظلات تناسب المواقف للتظليل الكامل وحماية زجاج ومقاعد السيارات بالاضافة لتركيب مظلات سيارات الفلل والقصور ولاصحاب المنازل ومواقف الشركات وتظليل سيارات الطلبة والاساتذة بالجامعات والاطباء بالمستشفيات ومواقف المولات التجارية
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929
تركيب مظلات تغطية الخزانات والتكييفات باسطح المنازل-تركيب مظلات العاب الاطفال بالحضانات وروض الاطفال.
توفر المظلة الحماية الكاملة للسيارة فلا تحتاج لكثرة الغسيل والتنظيف للتخلص من الغبار بالاضافة الى انها توفر الخصوصية عند تركيبها داخل الفلل والقصور والاماكن العامة.
تتفاوت اسعار مظلات السيارات حسب حجم السيارة او السيارات المطلوب تظليلها.
فوائد تظليل السيارات:
1-حماية الزجاج من اشعة الشمس فلا يصاب الزجاج بالسرطان بالاضافة الى حماية الديكورات الداخلية للسيارة و المقاعد خصوصا اذا كانت من الجلد من التعرض لاشعة الشمس المباشرة.
2-تجنب الاضرار الخطيرة التى قد تنجم نتيجة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور بفعل حرارة الشمس مما يساعد على طول العمر الافتراضي للموتور .
3-تظليل السيارة بشكل جيد خاصة فى فصل الصيف يجعل التكييف يعمل بشكل اكثر كفاءة.
4-تجنب تغير لون سيارتك الذى يذهب ويتعرض للبهتان نتيجة وقوف السيارة مدة طويلة فى الشمس بدون تظليل.
*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
*ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
*تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما  نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
*مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شبوك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجوده عاليه*
*وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل الجو الطبيعيه ..*
*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
*مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.*
*مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.*
*مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش البولي إثلين Polyethylene shade net covers*
*مظلات سيارات من قماش بي في سي PVC, PVDF covers*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول التخصصي*
*مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلاتوالسواتر والهناجر بمستوى جودة عالي للشركات والمصانع والبنوك ومواقف السيارات والمستشفيات باستخدام أفضل وأحدث التقنيات وأفضل الخامات نحن متخصصون في مجال الإنشاء والدراسات الهندسية*
*سواتر ومظلات شركة الاختيار الاول السعودية توفر أفضل المواصفات في المظلات من أجل تقديم خدمة أفضل تحوز على رضاكم:*
*- مظلات عازلة للحرارة من أفضل المواد العازلة للحرارة لحماية السيارات من الحرارة المرتفعة للشمس*
*- شكل جذاب ومميز يتناسب مع طبيعة المكان*
*- الهيكل الحديدي مطلي بمواد عازلة لحمايته من الصدأ والتأكل*
*- عمل المظلات بطرق فنية لاستيعاب أكبر عدد من السيارات*
*نقدم في مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول أفضل أنواع المظلات والسواتر المصنعة من أجود الخامات للتناسب مع جو المملكة ودرجات الحرارة الشديدة والمحافظة على السيارات خلال فترة تواجدها* 





_*مظلات مداخل الفلل الرياض*_​*نتشرف بوجود افضل كادر فني ومهندسون ومشرفوت متخصصون فى تركيبات وتنفيذ مشاريع المظلات والسواتر وجميع اعمال الحدادة.
يتوفر لدينا مجال تنفيذ وتركيب:
سواتر حديد-افضل انواع المظلات للسيارات-مظلات مدارس-مظلات مداخل البيت-مظلات الشد الانشائي-مظلات مساجد-سواتر خشبية-سواتر شينكو-مظلات شينكو-قرميد معدني-مظلات قماش-مظلات متحركة-مظلات بلاستيك-مظلات هرمية.*
*مظلات سيارات من الاختيارالاول 0114996351 اسعار مخفضه 80 ريال للمتر ضمان 10 سنوات سواترالاختيارالاول-*
مظلات مداخل الفلل-تركيب مظلات خارجية للحدائق-مظلات مداخل فلل خارجية وفنادق-تركيب المظلات للمداخل-أجدد اشكال مظلات منازل
مظلات مداخل الفلل والمنازل و الفنادق والشركات متوفرة لدي مؤسسة الأختيار الاول بأشكال جمالية مميزة.نوفر فى مؤسسة مظلات الرياض-نقوم بتركيب مظلات مداخل فلل وبيوت و منشأت تجارية وسكنية .تمنح مظلات المداخل شكل جمالي للمكان كما انها تساعد على ملء فراغات المداخل.
ج/0500559613 
ج/0535553929


​ نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.

لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.
مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.
مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.
مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.
مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.
مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
مظلات مداخل الفلل
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.
مظلات خارجية للحدائق
متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.
مظلات مداخل الفلل















نعتمد أحدث أشكال مظلات خشبية للمداخل حيث يعتبر الخشب بنوعيه الطبيعي والمعالج من العناصر الرئيسية فى تصنيع مظلات المداخل فالخشب يجعل المنزل يظهر فى حجم أكبر.
لا ينبغي عليك عزيزى العميل اهمال المدخل الرئيسي لمنزلك او فلتك فهو واجهتك امام الضيوف 
وهو جزء رئيسى من تصميم المنزل لذا احرص على تجميله بمظلة راقية جميلة تزينه وتمنع دخول الشمس عن المنزل فى نفس الوقت.








مظلات الممرات الخشبية فى حدائق المنازل:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الخشبية بحيث تشكل ممر جميل للحدائق المنزلية.​



مظلات بلاستيك للمداخل:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات بلاستيك لمداخل المنازل والفلل تسمح بمرور الضوء النهاري للمنزل.





مظلات اشرعة بي في سي:
نقوم بتركيب مظلات شراعية قماشية انيقة بالوان تتناسب مع الوان دهانات المنازل.​



مظلات مداخل لكسان:
نوفر مظلات مداخل من اللكسان بالوان وتغطيات مختلفة شفافة و قاتمة حسب الطلب.
مظلات مثبتة فى الحائط:
نقوم بتركيب المظلات الثابتة لواجهات المنازل.​ 




مواصفات مظلات مداخل الفلل و المنازل:
1-حجب أشعة الشمس الحارقة فى الصيف.
2-إمكانية التزيين بالزهور والنباتات و الإضاءات.
3-عزل الأتربة والغبار عن المنزل او الفلة.
4-سهولة التنظيف والتلميع وعدم التعرض للتأكل.
يتم تركيب مظلات المداخل للفلل ومظلات سيارات بالمداخل فى مؤسسة الأختيار الاول فى وقت قياسي و بأشكال تتناسب مع واجهات المنازل والفلل.​












مظلات خارجية للحدائق





متخصصون فى تركيب مظلات جلسات خارجية للحدائق من أجود نوعيات خامات قماش البي في سي الكوري العازل للحرارة والمضاد للتمزق والإهتراء.
بالإضافة لتوفير نوعيات مظلات الخشب البلاستيكي والحديدي الخشابي لتظليل أماكن الجلوس بالحدائق.
نوفر أشكال مظلات الحدائق بالأشكال الهرمية والدائرية والمخروطية والقوسية فلدينا جميع الأشكال التى ترضي كل الأذواق.​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول0553770074 www.alaktiar.com *
*مظلات وسواتر مؤسسة الاختيار الأول اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر على مدار سنوات طويلة ، هناجر ، قرميد ، خيام ، بيوت شعر ، مظلات الرياض, تركيب مظلات وسواتر* لمتابعة جديد اعمال مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول اضغط هنا
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول *
www.alaktiar.com
مظلات وسواتر جدة , مظلات  سيارات الطائف , مظلات مكة , مظلات سيارات الرياض , سواتر الخرج , مظلات الدمام , مظلات المدينة , سواتر جدة
مظلات ينبع , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الطائف , سواتر مكة , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الاحساء , سواتر الدمام
مظلات الخميس , سواتر ابها , مظلات جازان , مظلات نجران , مظلات المناطق الوسطى , الدلم , السليل , المزاحمية , القصيم , بريدة , الخرج , الرياض , التخصصي
مظلات وسواتر فلل , مظلات فلل , مظلات سيارات , مظلات حدائق , مظلات مسابح , مظلات متحركة , مظلات احواش , مظلات مداخل , مظلات قصور , مظلات الرياض , حي العليا، حي السليمانية، حي الملك عبد العزيز، حي الملك عبد الله، حي الورود، حي صلاح الدين، حي الواحة، حي الملك فهد، حي المرسلات، حي النزهة، حي المغرزات، حي المروج، حي المصيف، حي التعاون، حي الإزدهار , حي الربيع، حي الندى، حي الصحافة، حي النرجس، حي العارض، حي النفل، حي العقيق، حي الوادي، حي الغدير، حي الياسمين، حي الفلاح، حي بنبان، حي القيروان، حي حطين، حي الملقا , حي المعذر، حي المحمدية، حي الرحمانية، حي الرائد، حي النخيل الغربي، حي النخيل، حي أم الحمام الشرقي، حي أم الحمام , حي الدوبية، حي القرى، حي الصناعية، حي الوسيطاء، حي معكال، حي الفيصلية، حي منفوحة، حي المنصورة،  حي اليمامة، حي سلام، حي جبرة، حي عتيقة، حي غبيراء، حي البطيحا، حي الخالدية، حي الديرة، حي الصالحية، حي العود، حي المرقب، حي منفوحة الجديدة , حي الدار البيضاء، حي طيبة، حي المنصورية , حي الرفيعة، حي الهدا، حي الشرقية، حي الناصرية، حي صياح، حي الوشام، حي النموذجية، حي المعذر، حي المؤتمرات، ، حي أم سليم، حي الشميسي، حي الجرادية، حي الفاخرية، حي عليشة , حي الحائر، حي الغنامية , النسيم الشرقي، النسيم الغربي، الريان، الروابي، المنار، السلام، النظيم، الندوة , خشم العان، حي الدفاع، حي المناخ، حي السلي، حي النور، حي الإسكان، حي الصناعية الجديدة، حي الجزيرة، حي السعادة، حي الفيحاء، حي هيت، حي البريه، حي المشاعل , حي جرير، حي الربوة، حي الزهراء، حي الصفا، حي الضباط، حي الملز، حي الوزارات، حي الفاروق، حي العمل، حي ثليم، حي المربع، حي الفوطة , حي الروضة، حي الرمال، حي المونسية، حي قرطبة، حي الجنادرية، حي القادسية، حي اليرموك، حي غرناطة، حي أشبيلية، حي الحمراء، حي المعيزلية، حي الخليج، حي الملك فيصل، حي القدس، حي النهضة، حي الأندلس , حي المهدية، حي عرقة، حي ظهرة لبن، حي الخزامى، حي السفارات ,هجرة وادي لبن، حي العريجاء، حي الدريهمية، حي العريجاء الوسطى، حي شبرا، حي السويدي الغربي، حي ظهرة البديعة، حي سلطانة، حي الزهرة، حي السويدي , حي أحد، حي عكاظ، حي الشفاء، حي المروة، حي بدر، حي المصانع، حي المنصورية، حي عريض , جرة وادي لبن، حي ظهرة نمار حي ديراب، حي نمار، حي الحزم, , مظلات وسواتر الرياض ,  مظلات سيارات الرياض , هناجر , مظلات شينكو , مظلات فلل , مظلات التخصصي , مظلات بافضل الاسعار , نتواجد في انحاء المملكة , مظلات وسواتر الرياض , سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر ومظلات الرياض , هناجر الرياض , بيوت شعر , الرياض للمظلات والسواتر*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواترالرياض*




مظلات وسواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض ,مظلات,سواتر,سواتر ومظلات الرياض, مظلات - مظلات, مظلات - مظلات المظلات -سواتر السواتر, مظلات - مظلات المظلات سواتر - مظلات سيارات الاختيارالاول-معرضناالرياض-شارع  التخصصي, مظلات - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, سواتر - سواتر, سواتر مظلات هناجر قرميد, سواتر مظلات قراميد هناجربالصورشاهدو معارض مظلات سيارات وسواتر الاختيارالاول, سواتر مضلات هناجر, هناجر - سيارات - مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر, هناجر مشاريع الاختيارالاول, هناجر ومظلات الاختيارمظلات الخيام-مظلات مدارس0500559613مظلات قماش الماني(alakhttiar1), مظلات وسواتر - سواتر ومظلات - مظلات - سواتر - هناهر - بيوت شعر - قرميد, مظلات وسواتر الاختيار(الظل الحديث(-فرع التخصصي ت/0114996351 ج/0500559613, مظلات,سواتر,هناجر,مظلات وسواتر,الرياض,جدة,الدمام,تبوك, المدينة,عسير,التخصصي ,..
_شركة_ الإختيار الأول-_شركة مظلات_,سواتر ومظلات,_مظلات_,السواتر والمظلات,_مظلات_ وسواتر ,الهناجر,قريمد,_مظلات_ سيارات, _مظلات_ مدارس...
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929*
*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى*
*جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط*
*لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:*
*# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل **# المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن**# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .**# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان **#مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربع**وعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة*
*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*
*بجميع منآطق السعوديه*​  للإتصالات والإستفسارات
ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (9 فبراير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

http://a1-sa.com/
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
*


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (13 فبراير 2022)

*رد: مظلات الاختياربالدمام-والشرقية0114996351مظلات سيارات-سواتر-مشاريع مظلات-اسعارناالافضل.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد








*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص*​*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*​











*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
  *مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351 *





*شركة سواتر ومظلات الاختيار الاول لتركيب مشاريع مظلات - السواتر - الهناجر - القرميد - البيوت الشعر - المستودعات- *
    *ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351*
   *تقدم ارقي واجمل انواع المظلات والسواتروالهناجر وانشاء المستودعات العامة كما نقوم بتوريد وتصميم وتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات والسواترللمشاريع العامة الحكومية والخاصة بالشركات والفلل والقصور ومن اولويتنا :-*
    *مظلات السيارات - مظلات المسابح -مظلات المدارس - مظلات  الساحات - هناجر حديد - سواتر شرائح- سواتر مجدول - سواتر اقمشه - سواتر جدارية - شك زراعيه - وتشييد جميع انواع المظلات والسواتر الخشبيه (فيمكو) بجود عاليه*
   *وتوريد وتركيب كافة الاعمال المعدنيه والمظلات وتغطيتها بالقماش pvc او بالصاج المعرج مع العازل ساندوتش بانل وكافة انواع الهناجر ويتم وصل القماش بماكينة خاصة لاجراء اللحام الحراري ( الكبس الحراري ) للقماش pvc المقاومه للحرارة وعوامل  الجو الطبيعيه ..*



*مظلات سيارات متطورة وذات مواصفات عالية.*
   *مظلات سيارات معلقة بدون أعمدة من الأمام لسهولة التوقف والحركة.**مظلات سيارات ذات أشكال جديدة ورائعة, منها الهرمي ومنها المقوسة وغيرها.**مظلات للسيارات بكافة أشكالها وأحجامها.*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
  *مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصصي*​*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – سواتر الرياض – مظلات الرياض- تركيب سواتر بالرياض – هناجر الرياض – تركيب مظلات الرياض – مظلات بالرياض – سواتر ومظلات الرياض*



*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,**مظلات ,مظلات الرياض,سواتر الرياض ,مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي*​
  *

​*
 *سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات​**مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر​**مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول التخصصي*​سواتر ومظلات الرياض مظلات الرياض sawatr.com , _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول | _مظلات وسواتر_​



*خدمات مظلات وسواتر التخصصي* ​شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث التخصصي​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*​ * مشاريع مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول 0500559613. مشاريع مظلات الاختيار الاول بأفضل الأسعار تشييد مظلات الشد الإنشائي مظلات مميزة السعر​**مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض*​*مظلات الرياض التخصصي مظلات وسواتر الرياض0114996351 خامات اوربية وكورية باقل*​*الأسعار
*




*مظلات الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر الرياض مظلات-الاختيار-الاول
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الأول تقدم شركة الاختيار الأول شركة المظلات والسواتر رقم واحد في السعودية أفضل أنواع السواتر والمظلات وتغطية المسابح*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي​*سواتر و مظلات الرياض-**مظلات ,مظلات الرياض,سواتر الرياض ,مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي,*​ * مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظلات وسواتر​**مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613​**مظلات وسواتر التخصصي: 0500559613 تعرف على مظلات السيارات والسواتر انواعها واسعارها * * مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض pvc و سواتر الرياض مظلات سيارات​**مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي *​*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول 0500559613 - تركيب مشاريع هناجر- مظلات السيارات -السواتر*​*

تقدم مظلات وسواتر افضل الاعمال للمظلات والسواتر . مظلات وسواتر الرياض 0500559613 , مظلات سيارات , خصومات مذهلة , اشكال جديدة , مظلات الرياض , مظلات فلل , سواتر​**مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | 0500559613 | مظلات وسواتر | مظلات سيارات| مظلات التخصصي*​*مظلات الاختيار الاول الرياض âœ…تركيب مظلة سيارات بيوم واحد وعمل سواتر الاسوار باشكال رائعه.*
 *مظلات وسواتر الرياض - معرض مظلات التخصصي - مظلات** تركيب مظلات سيارات الرياض - مظلات وسواتر. مظلات وسواتر الرياض التخصصي افضل خامات المظلات مظلات المشاريع سيارات تركيب اعمال المظلات*
 مظلات وسواتر · ‏مظلات · ‏مظلات الرياض · ‏تركيب مظلات الرياض
 *مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*

  alakhttiar1.com
*مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيار :0548682241 لتركيب المشاريع ب (ابها-الخميس-نجران-جازان)*
   *شهادة تسجيل معتمد**ة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*
  * المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي*
  * الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي*
  * للأستفسار تواصل معنا على الارقام التالية*
  * تليفاكس \ 0114996351*
  





*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات خشبية*​


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (17 فبراير 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى
جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط
لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.
# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل # المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان #مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربعوعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة
ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (21 فبراير 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى
جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط
لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.
# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل # المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان #مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربعوعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة
ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات
بجميع منآطق السعوديه*
للإتصالات والإستفسارات

ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (23 فبراير 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى
جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط
لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.
# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل # المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان #مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربعوعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة
ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات
بجميع منآطق السعوديه*
للإتصالات والإستفسارات

ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (24 فبراير 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى
جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط
لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.
# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل # المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان #مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربعوعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة
ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات
بجميع منآطق السعوديه*
للإتصالات والإستفسارات


----------



## محل تركيب مظلات (2 مارس 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى
جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط
لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.
# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل # المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان #مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربعوعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة
ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (16 مارس 2022)

*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات
بجميع منآطق السعوديه*
للإتصالات والإستفسارات

ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي
الاسم التجاري للفرع/مؤسسة مظلات الاختيار الاول للمقاولات - سواترالرياض-مظلات وسواترالتخصصي*


----------



## خدمات 0114996351 الاختيار (4 أبريل 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى
جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط
لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.
# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل # المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان #مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربعوعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة
ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات*


----------



## خدمات 0114996351 الاختيار (14 أبريل 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى
جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط
لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.
# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل # المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان #مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربعوعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة
ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات
بجميع منآطق السعوديه*
للإتصالات والإستفسارات

ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار*


----------



## تخصص الاختيار (16 أبريل 2022)

للبيع م
للبيع مظلات سيارات بالرياض - الاختيار الاول - 0535553929 - سواتر - شركة سواتر خشبيه - بافضل الاسعار الحصريه - مظلات للحدائق - مظلات بالشارع

للبيع مظلات سيارات بالرياض - الاختيار الاول - 0535553929 - سواتر - شركة سواتر خشبيه - بافضل الاسعار الحصريه - مظلات للحدائق - مظلات بالشارع

للبيع مظلات سيارات بالرياض - الاختيار الاول - 0535553929 - سواتر - شركة سواتر خشبيه - بافضل الاسعار الحصريه - مظلات للحدائق - مظلات بالشارع

ظلات سيارات بالرياض - الاختيار الاول - 0535553929 - سواتر - شركة سواتر خشبيه - بافضل الاسعار الحصريه - مظلات للحدائق - مظلات بالشارع


----------



## تخصص الاختيار (17 أبريل 2022)

تركيب مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض الاختيار الاول - افضل الانواع الحديثه - جودة عشر سنوات لجميع اعمال المظلات والسواتر - برجولات خشبيه وحديد للحدائق والجلسات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الجديد بالرياض - بافضل الاسعار - 0535553929 - تركيب مظلات مواقف السيارات - شركة رسمية - انواع حصرية - جودة عالية وضمان عشر سنوات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - اسعار مظلات سيارات - سواتر الرياض - 0500559613 - مظلات خارجية - برجولات الحدائق - انواع جديده من المظلات والسواتر

مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات السيارات - تركيب برجولات الحدائق - 0535553929 - افضل الانواع المميزه باقل الاسعار الحديثة والمناسبه - شركة السواتر الخشبيه الرياض

مظلات وسواتر التخصصي - 0500559613 - انواع المظلات السيارات - مظلات المدارس - تركيب برجولات للحدائق - مظلات بلاستيك - مظلات كابولي - تركيب سواتر الحديد

انواع مظلات سيارات بالرياض من مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر - 0500559613 - خصومات وتخفيضات - اشكال برجولات للحدائق حديثه - سواتر الرياض

شركة حديثه بمجال مظلات وسواتر الرياض - 0114996351 - خيارات جديده مظلات سيارات - انواع السواتر المنازل - مظلات حدائق سطوح وفلل - جدة

مشاريع جديده - مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - 0500559613 - مظلات الكابولي - مواقف سيارات معتمده لجهاة الحكومية - مظلات بالرياض - اسعار مناسبه وحصريه

مظلات كراج - مظلات الخارجية - 0500559613 - الاختيار الاول - تركيب سواتر احواش - مظلات الحدائق - مظلات مسابح - مظلات السيارات - اسعار مناسبه بالرياض

عرض خاص على تركيب مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - حصرياً خصومات لتركيب مظلات سيارات بالرياض - برجولات حدائق وسواتر - 0500559613 - سرعة بالتنفيذ والانجاز

محلات مظلات وسواتر الرياض - اسعار مناسبه - شركة رسمية بمجال المظلات والهناجر - 0535553929 - مظلات المواقف السيارات - مظلات الخارجية

للبيع مظلات سيارات بالرياض - الاختيار الاول - 0535553929 - سواتر - شركة سواتر خشبيه - بافضل الاسعار الحصريه - مظلات للحدائق - مظلات بالشارع

كافة انواع مظلات وسواتر الاختيار التخصصي | 0553770074 | يوجد لدينا جميع انواع البرجولات | مظلات سيارات PVC | سواتر بين الجيران شرايح حديد

معارض الرياض | مظلات وسواتر التخصصي | 0114996351 | اسعار مظلات السيارات | شركة مظلات | تركيب مظلات | سواتر الرياض | مظلات الحدائق | مظلات جامعات

لمسة رائعة من خلال توريد وتصميم المظلات سيارات | الرياض | 0535553929 | عروض مميزة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | إبداع وتميز

عروض وتصاميم مظلات الاختيار الاول - 0500559613 - شركة رسمية بالرياض - اسعار مناسبه - مظلات المواقف السيارات - مظلات المدارس - هناجر ومستودعات

متخصصون بتركيب مظلات المدارس - مظلات المواقف السيارات بصور حصريه - الاختيار الاول - 0500559613 - اشكال معتمده حكومية - اسعار مناسبه


بيع مظلات وسواتر بالرياض - معرض الاختيار التخصصي - تركيب مظلات سيارات - وسواتر احواش - مصانع هناجر - اسعار حصريه - مظلات مدارس - مظلات حدائق جلسات باقل الاسعار


محل مظلات وسواتر الرياض - تركيب مواقف السيارات - 0500559613 - اسعار مناسبه - خصومات وتخفيضات للمشاريع الكبرى بانحاء السعودية - متواجدون - الرياض - جدة - الدمام - جازان


مجال مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الرياض - 0114996351 - تركيب البرجولات الحدائق - وسواتر بالرياض - مؤسسة رسمية في التخصصي بافضل الاسعار المناسبه - تركيب بانحاء الرياض - واسعار مميزة


مظلات برجولات للحدائق - معرض الاختيار الاول بافضل الاسعار المناسبه - 0500559613 - تركيب سواتر الحديد - سواتر البلاستيك - مظلات المواقف السيارات - مستودعات الرياض

مظلات وسواتر اختيار الرياض - مظلات مواقف السيارات - 0500559613 - تركيب مظلات المدارس - مظلات جامعات - انواع السواتر الحديثه باقل الاسعار


مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر | 0535553929 | مظلات مواقف السيارات | اسعار السواتر | برجولات للحدائق | مظلات فلل | مظلات مدارس | تركيب الهناجر بالرياض


مظلات سيارات الاختيار الاول - سواتر ومظلات الرياض - برجولات الحدائق - 0553770074 - انواع المظلات المنازل تركيب السواتر انحاء السعودية هناجر - مستودعات

الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر الرياض - 0553770074 - انواع البرجولات الحدائق - مظلات السيارات - سواتر الفلل - مظلات الخارجية - هناجر- تركيب مظلات منازل

افضل انواع المظلات والسواتر الرياض - الاختيار الاول - 0535553929 - تركيب البرجولات - عروض وتخفيضات مناسبه - مظلات سيارات - سواتر الرياض- اعمال الهناجر

مؤسسة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - 0535553929 - مظلات مواقف سيارات - سواتر الرياض - مظلات الخارجية - مظلات حدائق - هناجر - برجولات- مظلات فلل والقصور

مظلات سيارات | سواتر الرياض | الاختيار الاول | اسعار مظلات الحدائق | 0500559613 | مشاريع الهناجر | مظلات وسواتر| افضل العروض والتخفيضات| تركيب برجولات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - عروض وتخفيضات بالرياض - مظلات مواقف سيارات -تركيب برجولات الحدائق - هناجر الرياض - شركة سواتر- مظلات مدارس

مكتب مظلات وسواتر الرياض - مؤسسة الاختيار الاول - توريد وتركيب مظلات سيارات - سواتر - 0500559613 - انشاء الهناجر والبرجولات الحدائق بالرياض

مظلات وسواتر السعودية - مظلات مواقف سيارات - 0553770074 - مظلات فلل وقصور - برجولات الحدائق- انواع الهناجر - مظلات المدارس- الاختيار الاول انواع سواتر

صور مظلات مشاريع وهناجر الاختيار الاول - 0500559613 - مظلات المواقف السيارات - تركيب مستودعات - مظلات الحدائق للبلديه - مظلات ساحات المدارس

- شركة المظلات الاختيار الاول اختصاص مشاريع مظلات وسواتر سيارات وهناجر- وجميع اعمال المظلات في انحاء مناطق السعودية - برجولات حدائق بالرياض

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول ارخص الاسعار - 0114996351 - مظلات القصور والاستراحات - إبداع وتميز. اسم مميز في عالم المظلات والسواتر- 2022 - معرض التخصصي

- مظلات وسواتر - الاختيار الاول -0535553929 - مظلات مشاريع سيارات - برجولات الحدائق - انواع السواتر - مظلات المدارس مظلات خارجية - هناجر التخصصي

سواتر الرياض | الاختيار الاول | 0535553929 | تركيب السواتر منازل | اسعار السواتر المنازل | سواتر للحدائق | شركة سواتر المدارس | سواتر خشبي - سواتر حديد - جميع انواع السواتر بالرياض


شركة مظلات والسواتر الاختيار الاول - المظلات السيارات - 0114996351 - مظلات الحدائق - تركيب باسعار مميزة مظلات المسابح - سواتر بانواعها برجولات الرياض

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار التخصصي تركيب سواتر - حصريهـ مظلات السيارات - اسعار برجولات الحدائق - جودة عالية - مظلات الفلل - هناجر - سواتر خشبيهـ

تركيب انواع مظلات وسواتر التخصصي - مظلات سيارات - الاختيار الاول - مظلات المدارس - مظلات الحدائق - البرجولات خشبيه بالرياض - شركة السواتر

شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات سيارات - 0500559613 - تركيب انواع السواتر الرياض - مظلات الحدائق - برجولات التخـصصي - هناجر - المظلات المدارس

مظلات وسواتر الرياض | الاختيار الاول | 0535553929 | تركيب مظلات مواقف السيارات | اسعار السواتر المنازل | برجولات للحدائق | شركة مظلات المدارس | هناجر

مظلات وسواتر تركيب افضل انواع المظلات في الرياض شركة سواتر رخيصة نعرض بالصور انواع واشكال مظلات الاختيار الاول - محترفون بالاعمال البرجولات

عروض مميزة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات سيارات - تركيب سواتر الرياض - برجولات حدائق - تنفيذ باسرع الوقت - شركة هناجر اسعار مناسبه

مظلات وسواتر التخصصي | افضل اسعار تركيب اعمال المظلات والسواتر و برجولات | لمسة رائعة من خلال توريد وتصميم المظلات سيارات | الرياض

افضل انواع : مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - تركيب سواتر برجولات الرياض - مظلات المدارس - ارخص الاسعار- شركة مظلات السيارات - انشاء الهناجر

تركيب مظلات وسواتر معرض الاختيار الاول | انواع مظلات وبرجولات الرياض | ارخص الاسعار المناسبه | عروض وتخفيضات جديده | هناجر التخصصي |مظلات


----------



## تخصص الاختيار (20 أبريل 2022)

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - تركيب سواتر برجولات الرياض - مظلات المدارس - ارخص الاسعار- شركة مظلات السيارات - انشاء الهناجر


----------



## خـــدمـــات (17 مايو 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | مظلات وسواتر*
sawater-sa.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض
*معارضنا المعتمدة* 
*الرئيسي: الرياض - شارع *التخصصي
*المعارض بالمدن الاخرى
جدة - الدمام - الاحساء - خميس مشيط
لدينا مندوبينا في المناطق التالية:.
# المناطق الوسطى: الخرج - القصيم - حائل # المناطق الغربية : جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينب# المناطق الشرقية: الدمام - الخبر - الأحساء - القطيف - - الخفجي - الجبيل - حفر الباطن# المناطق الشمالية: تبوك - الجوف - عرعر .# المناطق الجنوبية: عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان #مناطق اخرى: ننفذ الاعمال في جميع المدن الاخرى شرط ان تتجاوز المساحه 100 متر مربعوعدة مدن اخرى بالمملكة
ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات
بجميع منآطق السعوديه*
للإتصالات والإستفسارات


----------



## خـــدمـــات (1 يونيو 2022)

*ننفذ مشآريع المظلات والسواتر والهناجروالمستودعات
بجميع منآطق السعوديه*
للإتصالات والإستفسارات

ج/0500559613 ج/0535553929 ج/0548682241 ت/0114996351
* شهادة تسجيل معتمدة من وزارة التجارة والاستثمار
سجل تجاري رقم 1010896134
المركز الرئيسي / شارع التخصصي*


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (28 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (23 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 





*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (24 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (25 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات  #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (27 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات  #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (28 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (30 أكتوبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (1 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلا**ت*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (2 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات*
*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (10 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (11 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات  الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات  #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*
alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613
مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*
..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (16 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (17 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و  سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات  #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (20 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات  #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (20 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (23 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 






*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات  #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (28 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 









*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات  #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (28 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 









*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (28 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 









*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (29 نوفمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 









*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (29 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (1 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 





*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 









*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (1 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 









*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (1 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 









*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (3 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 





*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات  #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء  الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (5 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات  #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (5 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (6 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
مظلات وسواترالتخصصي 0114996351*

*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات
مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (6 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (15 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في  المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (19 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات  #المظلات_السواتر #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (27 ديسمبر 2022)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق  #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*ا​


----------



## الاختيارالاول0114996351 (5 يناير 2023)

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول لعام 2023 - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد​ 




*مظلات وسواتر الرياض – معرض التخصص
متخصصون فى تنفيذ كل ما يطلبه العملاء من مشاريع هناجر وسواتر ومظلات بجميع محافظات المملكة*






*


سواتر و مظلات لتغطية المسابح و الفلل و الحواجز الارضية و الاخشاب البلاستيكية .نوفر خدمة تركيب المظلات و السواتر للبيوت و المدارس و الجامعات. نوعية المظلات*
شركة اختيار الرياض شركة معتمده لتنفيذ جميع انواع المظلات ومن اهما مظلات مواقف السيارات للشركات والمؤسسات في الرياض وجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية





*مظلات - مظلات الرياض - مظلات التخصصي - مظلات وسواتر الرياض - سواتر جدة - سواتر الرياض - تركيب مظلات الرياض - مظلات سيارات - شركة سواتر - شركة مظلات - هناجر*
*

*
سواترومظلات الرياض
*مظلات الرياض | سواتر الرياض | مظلات التخصصي – مظلات سواتر، مظلات و سواتر الرياض 0500559613. خبرة منذ اكثر من 20 عاماً في المنشئات العملاقة في المؤوسسات الحكومية و الخاصة.*













*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر0114996351*




مظلات المدارس




*مظلات سيارات وسواتر بالرياض* pvc و* سواتر* الرياض *مظلات سيارات
توريد وتركيب مظلات,مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول ــوسواتر · تركيب مظلات وسواتر*​ 


 




*مظلات وسواتر - مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*




* #مظلات_وسواتر_الاختيارالاول #مظلات0500559613
#مظلات #سواتر #هناجر #مظلات_سيارات #مظلات_وسواتر #مظلات_مدارس #مظلات_مشاريع #المظلات #السواتر #الهناجر*








*#مظلات_الحدائق #مظلات2022 #مظلات_السيارات #مظلات_وسواترالاختيارالاول  #الاختيارالاول_للمظلات #مظلات#للسواتر_والمظلات #المظلات_السواتر  #مظلات_الرياض
#مظلات_السعودية...*
مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول بgoogle.com










مظلات سيارات وسواترالاختيارالاول فرع التخصصي 
*مظلات وسواترالتخصصي الرياض |مظلات وسواتر#مظلات وسواتر – مظلات وسواتر التخصصي*

*صورمظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول للتظيل الحديث*






*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*
www.alakhttiar1.com

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*www.alakhttiar1.com
*الاختيارالاول التظليل الحديث لتركيب مظلات السيارات واعمال السواتر بالرياض - جدة - الدمام - خميس مشيط - ابها - المدينة المنورة جوال/0500559613 تليفاكس/0114996351 ج/0535553929..*

*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر*

alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيار الاول. شركة _مظلات_ وسواتر الاختيارالاول _للمظلات_ والسواتر الظل الحديث2023 متخصصون في تركيب جميع انواع الظلات

مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول بالرياض0500559613
الاختيار الاول للمظلات
مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض
مظلات الرياض, مظلات مشاريع, مظلات و سواترتنفيذ اعمال المظلات والسواتر والهناجر في مؤسسة الاختيار الاول للمظلات والسواتر
معرض مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول- الرياض-التخصصي-حي النخيل ت/0114996351 ج/ 0500559613

مظلات وسواتر شركة الاختيار الاول نقدم أفضل أنواع المظلات من خلال خبراء ومتخصصون في تركيب المظلات والسواتر
عمل مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول

سواتر ومظلات الرياض
صور مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول
مظلات وسواتر مظلات سيارات اختيار الرياض معرض الرياض - شارع التخصصي - حي النخيل - مخرج 3 






*لمتابعة حسابنا فى انستجر ام‎ https://www.instagram.com/umbrellaakhtiar*






*سواتر ومظلات الاختيارالاول -مظلات الرياض*
_مظلات_, _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ سيارات, أنظمة _المظلات_,_مظلات_ في الرياض, متخصصون في تصنيع _مظلات_ الرياض, _مظلات_ الرياض السعودية, سواتر الرياض, السعودية _مظلات_

مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول | مظلات وسواتر 0500559613*

..alakhttiar1.com
شركة _مظلات وسواتر_ الاختيار الاول تضع خصومات خاصه لعملائها وزبائنها الجدد وبكل مصداقيه… ... شركة الاختيار الاول _مظلات وسواتر_ومقرها في الرياض شارع التخصصي






اسعار مظلات المواقف السيارات :- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الكوري يبداء المتر مربع من 100 ريال الى 150 ريال
اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الالماني يبداء المتر مربع من 150 ريال الى 220 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البولي اثلين الاسترالي يبداء المتر مربع من 90 ريال الى 140 ريال- اسعار مظلات سيارات البي في سي الايطالي يبداء المتر مربع من 140 ريال الى 180 ريال






مظلات الرياض : مظلات الرياض - نقوم بتنفيذ مظلات سيارات بانحاء احياء الرياض واسعار مناسبه لجميع الاحياء وتركيب باسرع وقت مع الضمانات مؤسسة من عشر سنوات الضمان وبتنفيذ اعلى المواصفات
لحماية المظله من الرياح والامطار والعواصف الغير طبيعيه مظلاتنا تتحمل جميع الاحوال الغير
الطبيعيه -جوال : 0554009960 - تلفون : 011499635*1*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - مظلات وسواترالاختيارالاول*




*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار السعودي الرياض – أجود خامات وافضل .انواع المظلات والسواتر مظلات · مظلات بي في سي pvc · مظلات حدائق · مظلات عامة · مظلات لكسان · مظلات مداخل فلل · مظلات مدارس · مظلات مسابح · مظلات مساجد · مظلات مواقف سيارات · مظلات*
*مظلات وسواتر الرياض معرض مظلات التخصصي الرياض افضل أسعارتركيب سواترومظلات0114996351*
*مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول - الاختيار الاول المظلات و السواتر*
 alakhttiar1.com
_مظلات_ ممرات _مظلات_ مداخل فنادق برجولات خشبية للممرات 0500559613 _مظلات_ ممرات .... _مظلات_ و _سواتر_ الاختيار الاول نقدم افضل _المظلات_ و _السواتر_ و الهناجر كما نوفر القرميد




*مظلات وسواتر التخصصي الرياض | *
*sawater-sa.com*
_مظلات_ وسواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواترالتخصصي
*سواتر و مظلات الرياض,*
*مظلات , سواتر , مظلات و سواتر الرياض , مظلات الرياض , سواتر الرياض,مظلات وسواتر الاختيارالاول,سواترالتخصصي,مظل ات وسواتر






 شركة مظلات وسواتر الاختيار الاول الظل الحديث 
للمظلات والسواتر والهناجر والمستودعات
توريد - تصنيع - تركيب - تنفيذ
تلفون/0114996351 جوال/0500559613 ج/0553770074 ج/0548682241*




*مظلات الرياض | مظلات وسواتر الرياض|0114996351 معرض التخصصي مظلات| مظلات الرياض| مظلات وسواتر الرياض| سواتر الرياض| تركيب مظلات الرياض| اسعار السواتر والمظلات| اعمال مظلات سيارات متحركة| مظلات حدائق| مظلات*​


----------

